# Boliver Gold Medals



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

Looks like they'll be on the shelves soon, :dr


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

The are on the shelves in certain places ....


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> The are on the shelves in certain places ....


:r kind of my point.....but more to the point


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Lawyer man in full form, I see...


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

Soon to be on my shelf.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Early risers, I see... :tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

raisin said:


> Early risers, I see... :tu


You know what they say...

the early gorilla gets the gold medals...


----------



## carni (Jan 18, 2007)

are they a seasonal release or made for specific areas? I have not seen them where I go.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

Ugh...you guys are KILLING me with these taunts...


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> You know what they say...
> 
> the early gorilla gets the gold medals...


Whats a gold medal ? :r


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

Just when you think you know all the vendors.... Can't find these anywhere :fu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Just when you think you know all the vendors.... Can't find these anywhere :fu


You French...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Whats a gold medal ? :r


What you win in the AARPy Olympics if you fall down across the 2 meter dash first...Rick has a picture framed on the M'OO lounge wall of his victory.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> What you win in the AARPy Olympics if you fall down across the 2 meter dash first...Rick has a picture framed on the M'OO lounge wall of his victory.


I want a copy ....:r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

muziq said:


> Ugh...you guys are KILLING me with these taunts...


Thank God for restraint, right?


----------



## kvaughan (Jul 11, 2006)

Ermo said:


> Just when you think you know all the vendors.... Can't find these anywhere :fu


:r Me either, have been searching all morning


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

They're here, They're not gay, In my humi is where they'll stay!!:r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I'll pass, from what I have heard the Gold foil makes the cigar taste like well water. 

That or I can't afford them, I haven't decided. :ss


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> I'll pass, from what I have heard the Gold foil makes the cigar taste like well water.
> 
> That or I can't afford them, I haven't decided. :ss


:r :r

You wanna take our splits to the next level, Tony? :r

Idle threat ... I probably can't afford them either. :r


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

The Professor said:


> :r :r
> 
> You wanna take our splits to the next level, Tony? :r
> 
> *Idle threat ... I probably can't afford them either.* :r


Good thing. I thought I was gonna have to start selling vital organs.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

You know, I'm not saying that this isn't going to be a great cigar, but all the hype around it makes me think that Habanos has been taking marketing tips from the Fuentes. This stick is starting to look like the Cuban version of the Añejo.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Twill413 said:


> I'll pass, from what I have heard the Gold foil makes the cigar taste like well water.
> 
> That or I can't afford them, I haven't decided. :ss


They will come down in price, you just need to be patient.


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

burninator said:


> Thank God for restraint, right?


Restraint (or $$) isn't my particular problem regarding this stick...

Besides, you know I have no restraint :r


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

at 27+ a stick, I'll pass.


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> at 27+ a stick, I'll pass.


:tpd:


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

bonggoy said:


> at 27+ a stick, I'll pass.


Me too... :hn


----------



## Genevapics (Dec 29, 2006)

$27 a stick? :sb


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

Genevapics said:


> $27 a stick? :sb


Whose up for a cigar split???


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Genevapics said:


> $27 a stick? :sb


Of course the rumours were that these would be reasonably priced...


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Twill413 said:


> Good thing. I thought I was gonna have to start selling vital organs.


Vital is a subjective term, Tony... what do you need more, a liver, or some BOLIs?!?!?!:tu


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

BP22 said:


> Whose up for a cigar split???


Literally. :r


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

BP22 said:


> Whose up for a cigar split???


I'd be willing to split a cigar with you, provided you can find 3 more people to go in.


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

$27 a stick? Say it aint so. Does look pretty in a humidor though.

I can't find them anyhow. I thought that I was pretty slick with the whole web thing, but I guess not. Perhaps I don't spend enough time online...


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

I need


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

Apparently Britney Spears bought several boxes during a recent trip to Europe: http://mediamatters.org/issues_topics/people/britneyspears

Just kidding.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Literally. :r


Me 2


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Are they worth it probably not.

Do I want them, yes. Will I get them .......????

A cigar is what its worth to you. Were the Boli Colosales worth $900.00 a cab ?? Are these aged Davidoffs and Dunhills worth $1000.00s a box ???

Its all what its worth to you. To me something like this type of release its worth it. They are only making 17,000 of these cigars or 1700 boxes. Its not much. You will be asking yourself if they are worth it in two years when they are selling boxes for $450.00 a box and you want some of them.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Are they worth it probably not.
> 
> Do I want them, yes. Will I get them .......????
> 
> ...


:tpd: Yeah what he said.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> Its all what its worth to you. To me something like this type of release its worth it. They are only making 17,000 of these cigars or 1700 boxes. Its not much. You will be asking yourself if they are worth it in two years when they are selling boxes for $450.00 a box and you want some of them.


It was my understanding that these are to be regular production?


----------



## Moosie (Apr 25, 2005)

If someone spends $100.00 for something that is only worth $10.00 and he is happy, well that's all that matters.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

raisin said:


> It was my understanding that these are to be regular production?


It is my understanding very limited and small production, that is from a very good source as well.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Certain things (or most things) have always been expensive at certain vendors in certain countries. They'll come down when they pop up elsewhere.

I, too, heard that these were to be regular production. But I'm not counting on it. I believe a little patience is required here -- but not too much -- lest one miss out.

And if they are even half the cigar of the Wolters release, I will be satisfied.

Supposed to be boxes of 10 and 25 available, ultimately.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I saw that 25 box info myself, but the most recent update from Altadis only lists the tens. With the special foil presentation, 25's could be problemmatical.

(but then, they also still list a July availability...)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

raisin said:


> (but then, they also still list a July availability...)


Yep...I saw that.

What the hey... Ten x 3 sounds good to me.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

OOS


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Thank God!


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

So I take it these are a seasonal release? $27 a stick...hmmm not exactly a bargain but can see how they might be worth a try.


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Boston_Dude05 said:


> So I take it these are a seasonal release? $27 a stick...hmmm not exactly a bargain but can see how they might be worth a try.


Canadian Prices! I got no problem with 27 why I'd go 40! :hn :r


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

RPB67 said:


> OOS


Drat! :c :c :c

Yet another instance of work getting in the way of securing more cigars! If only I'd been born rich like I was supposed to...:r


----------

